

New research: music piracy should not be a “concern for copyright holders” - Natsu
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/03/new-research-music-piracy-should-not-be-a-concern-for-copyright-holders/

======
Natsu
Note that this conclusion runs contrary to previous, industry-funded,
research: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5366724>

